# Tank recommendations for Paludarium



## TBRO (1 Nov 2018)

Hi there, 

I’m looking for a tank with a 30x30 cm foot print (would consider larger), that’s not a cube. 

Really I want something tall 35 - 45 cm tall would be ideal. Only found the Nano Cubes (35 cm tall) so far that fit the bill, I’m not a massive fan of the round corner. 

I would like something opti white and rimless/braceless. 

Any suggestions? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (23 Nov 2018)

TBRO said:


> I’m not a massive fan of the round corner.



Me neither also the bow fronted is not my thing. Still got one (for free) turned it around now looking through the backpanel.


----------



## Edvet (23 Nov 2018)

Have it made to measure? You can even have the frontpane only optiwhite.


----------



## zozo (23 Nov 2018)

That was my first thought as well.. DIY it.

It aint rocket sience, actualy quite easy for smaller sizes. Work clean is the most crucial.. Average skinning time for silicon is 8 to 12 minutes. (Bison has 12 min.)


----------



## tam (23 Nov 2018)

The Aquael Shrimp Smart 30 ?


----------



## TBRO (23 Nov 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion the Aquael was a front runner! Green Aqua would build an optiwhite custom for about £54. 

Decided in the end to go wider, bought a 60p, should be an exciting project! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

